# Seeking Advice/Suggestions for Pre-employment Coding Assessment Test



## steve1pt0 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello,

I'm a CPC-A holder without any coding experience. I am in the hiring process for an entry-level outpatient coder/coder trainee position. If successful, this will be my first coding job. Two weeks from now I will be going in for a 90 minute coding assessment test. I'm feeling a little nervous already since I don't really know what to expect. 

What are these tests like, exactly? Will things be presented in a question by question format, like tests you take in coding courses? (Any multiple choice?) Or, will I just be handed some sample charts and told to get started? Any advice/suggestions/preparation tips? Any input would be greatly appreciated. I just don't want to feel blindsided!

Thank you.


----------



## greatbiller (Nov 16, 2017)

I have taken a few coding assessments over the years.  The only multiple choice test I have ever taken was the CPC exam.  In every other instance, I have been given charts to code.  Good luck on the assessment!!!!  

Patricia Murrin, CPC, RCC


----------



## steve1pt0 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## twizzle (Nov 21, 2017)

steve1pt0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a CPC-A holder without any coding experience. I am in the hiring process for an entry-level outpatient coder/coder trainee position. If successful, this will be my first coding job. Two weeks from now I will be going in for a 90 minute coding assessment test. I'm feeling a little nervous already since I don't really know what to expect.
> 
> ...



Hi Steve.

From past experience I would say your coding test may be a mix of multiple choice and coding some charts (mostly the former). I think the more experience they are looking for the more a test will be chart-based.

Any company worth their salt will want to see that you have a broad-based knowledge of coding/terminology/anatomy but if it is an entry-level position nothing should be too difficult.

These tests just want to see that you have a good knowledge of the basics and are aimed at a particular level of experience.

Good luck with the tests. Don't forget, all the answers are in your coding books.


----------

